# Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!



## Anglerboard-Team (11. August 2006)

*Großhecht aus dem Staffelsee!!!*
Heute erhielten wir eine Fangmeldung unseres Mitglieds superuhl. 
Ein Hecht mit den Traummaßen von 1,28cm und 31 Pfund. 
Das "Ungetüm" fiel am 09.08.2006 im Staffelsee auf einen Blinker herrein. 



Das gesamte Anglerboard-Team gratuliert dem Fänger und wünscht ein kräftiges "Petri Heil".

Kommentieren könnt ihr hier --> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=82473


----------

